# Speaker Advice



## HowdyDuty (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello everyone!

I realize this is a HT forum, but I also recognize the wealth of good advice and information here. So here goes! Months ago I build my first DIY 7.1 home theater system. I dont' have a home to put it in yet so I've used it twice now for DJ'ing. It's worked phenominally well but it takes forever to set up and that's not really it's purpose in life. I've been asked to do some more DJ'ing and I would like to build something more suited to that type of function and ease of setup.
My question I guess is what kind of speaker do I need to do the job? I'm all about quality as opposed to quantity, but it still needs to be loud enough to get the job done. I'm trying to spend as little as possible so what do you think is the better approach? Buy pre-made PA type speakers, or build something unique?
One of the challenges to the building is it's very long and narrow. Usually the DJ is at one end which makes it very difficult to fill the entire room. It's typically too loud o nthe DJ end and not loud enough on the other end.
Here's my idea. What about two larger full range arrays 10-15 -ish each plus 2 or 3 subs each, and then two smaller arrays 5 full range each at hte other end. For this project I was considering the JVC full range neo driver PE269-484 and the LAT250 sub 299-850. Is this feasible or a way bad idea?
I've looked at some of the home made PA speakers on the PE site and the handful of projects there either cost way too much (about $900 a pair) or parts have been discontinued on the cheaper ones.
Or do you recommend something completely different?

Thanks!

-HD


----------



## HowdyDuty (Feb 15, 2009)

Or... what about trying to make my own PA with a dayton RS28A (PE 275-130) with a DC380-8 (PE 295-325)? I can't get the woofer to model well in a box. Response below 100 hz is low. I've been playing with box sizes and ports in WinISD and nothing looks good to me.


----------

